# New media unit build



## Jaosnh (Mar 22, 2011)

Just wanted to post a couple pics of my tv unit I just finished. This is gonna go in my living room to replace our old one.
3/4 Birch Ply for the frame, glued and held together with pocket screws, and the face is trimmed with poplar. Stained with a dark walnut stain and two coats of Poly. Sanded with 220 grit between the poly. The only rookie mistake I made was filling the holes before I stain, because a couple areas the stain didn't take to good to the wood in the filled areas. Not really that noticeable though, so I'm good with the outcome. Still working on the doors.....I plan on routing out the back and adding some frosted glass. I welcome any feed back


----------



## jackie treehorn (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks good! any finished and in place pics yet?


----------



## Jaosnh (Mar 22, 2011)

jackie treehorn said:


> Looks good! any finished and in place pics yet?


Still need to add the frosted glass to the doors. But mostly complete


----------



## fixrite (Mar 1, 2009)

great job:thumbsup: Just wondering if you used a conditioner on the wood. I have found it makes for a more even stain on my projects. :thumbup:


----------



## Jaosnh (Mar 22, 2011)

fixrite said:


> great job:thumbsup: Just wondering if you used a conditioner on the wood. I have found it makes for a more even stain on my projects. :thumbup:


Naw, didn't use a conditioner. Thanks!!!!! Maybe I'll use that when I build our bath room vanity


----------



## Jaosnh (Mar 22, 2011)

Was planning on inserting frosted glass, but figured I'd just use some poplar I had left over.....and kinda make a horizontal panel look


----------

